
Ask HN: What Bare-Metal Server Providers Are Available? - Academic_Quiet
For reasons, it&#x27;s important that there is no virtualization.<p>I know of Scaleway, which offers ARM Systems on a chip. Any others with the same kind of control &#x2F; ease of use?
======
chmielewski
If it doesn't have to be in the US... I'd go with
[https://www.kimsufi.com/us/en/servers.xml](https://www.kimsufi.com/us/en/servers.xml)
or [https://www.soyoustart.com/us/essential-
servers/](https://www.soyoustart.com/us/essential-servers/) which are both
subsidiaries of OVH. These are, in my opinion, the best dedicated servers you
can get for the price.

If it's got to be in the US, I'd go with IONOS
[https://www.ionos.com/pro/dedicated-
server/](https://www.ionos.com/pro/dedicated-server/) due to the higher cost
of [https://www.ovh.com/world/dedicated-
servers/](https://www.ovh.com/world/dedicated-servers/)

I would never give my money or information to AWS, cloud.google.com, Azure, or
IBM's BlueBomination hosting options.

------
Down_n_Out
Hetzner (hetzner.com) has bare metals, also have an auction [0] site where you
can bid on "old" bare metal servers and get some good deals, especially if
it's just for some experimenting and such.

[0] [https://www.hetzner.com/sb](https://www.hetzner.com/sb)

------
emilburzo
I'm surprised nobody has mentioned
[https://www.online.net/](https://www.online.net/) yet.

I use them for my important side projects and haven't had any issues.
(although not to avoid virtualization, but just because it's more important
for personal stuff to have fixed costs per month / not paying for bandwidth)

------
jamieweb
Zare.com is a good one that I know of. UK based small business with fast and
friendly support. I've used the services of the company behind them (HydraCom)
since 2013 and they've always been great. I've not yet tried their dedicated
servers, but I will soon have a need for one for a high-CPU workload.

------
wmf
The leading providers IMO are AWS, Packet.net, and SoftLayer. In the second
tier you have OVH and Hetzner.

------
LinuxBender
This server search site [1] was linked on here recently:

[1] - [https://www.serverhunter.com/](https://www.serverhunter.com/)

~~~
Academic_Quiet
Nice, thanks :)

------
ioddly
Vultr does bare metal servers. I haven't used them personally, but I'm a fan
of their VPS offerings.

------
chatmasta
Check out the forums at www.webhostingtalk.com

